
Exercise 'not key to obesity fight' - _h_o_d_
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/health-32417699
======
zoul
I used to run with the Apple Watch for a few days to test the device. I was
amazed by how little calories the body needs to run something like five
kilometers. As they say in the article, it’s quite hard to outrun a bad diet –
a single bar of chocolate will easily erase your “earned calories”. And what’s
worse, people tend to overcompensate after physical activity, so the excercise
could even get you some calories extra. (I have no trouble with weight, I am
just interested in the topic.)

------
wmeredith
It’s nice to see this being discussed in the main stream, but “ you can’t
outrun a bad diet” is old news to the fitness crowd.

~~~
huac
"abs are made in the kitchen"

~~~
wmeredith
Exactly. My favorite is every couple weeks someone posts on the reddit fitness
boards about what exercises they need to do to target their abs. Fork put-
downs, pantry closes, and fridge door slams are common answers :D

Everybody has developed abs, as long as their able-bodied. They keep you
upright all day. You just can't see them. The only people who ever need to
target their abs are competitive bodybuilders.

------
chiefalchemist
The key word is key. There's not enough hours in the day to out train a bad
diet. That said, there is the psychology of training. You don't have to be a
fitness freak to get that "game face" feeling. That in turns is self-support
when you finally decide to eat.

Put another way, there are benefits to exercise beyond calories burned.

------
rfrey
In my experience regular exercise makes it much easier to eat properly. For
some reason, if I'm exercising regularly a plate of fries is revolting.

~~~
wmeredith
This is how I am with smoking. I smoked a pack a day for years and quit over a
decade ago, but I still smoked the occasional cigarette socially for years
afterward. Once I started working out regularly, it was easy to stop that
habit. I just felt like I wasn't going to be getting the most out of my
investment of effort during the workouts.

------
richardboegli
Proved this for myself and then wrote a book about it.

I personally (Richard Boegli) lost 40 kg in 40 weeks (90lb in 9 months)
WITHOUT exercise. [90lb in 9 months (no exercise)].

I chose to do it WITHOUT exercise, as my theory was that I would keep it off
longer, if it wasn’t dependent on exercise. Every other time I lost weight in
my life, it was a combination of diet and exercise. When the exercised stop,
the weight would creep back up, as I was still eating too much.

[http://40in40book.com](http://40in40book.com)

------
amriksohata
The food industry should be fined for paying off people to produce so called
health studies and fake science. I read some of the comments on that article
claiming footballers have great abs because they exercise, this isn't about if
you're body is toned, its about your body fat percentage, you can run all you
like, but you're never gona run off high sugar foods easily, unless you're
doing a marathon every few days. Food is the main way to reduce your weight,
it doesn't mean you eat and go hungry, it means you get clean carbs and fill
yourself on good stuff. Exercise just helps tone your body up and lost a
little more bonus weight.

------
konschubert
Nowhere does this article mention the reason for that: The fact that exercise
burns very little calories compared to, say, what's in a Snickers bar.

~~~
aries1980
A tablet of chocolate is a 5-mile run or 1 hour of steady cycling.

~~~
slumberlust
What's a tablet of chocolate mean in terms of quantity?

~~~
aries1980
100g

~~~
_h_o_d_
what percentage sugar chocolate?

------
tertius
Weight loss is 95% diet. I don't know why this is front page.

